# Derby Performance Probleme?



## OneAndZero (27. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei ein wenig mich mit HSQL und/oder Derby auseinander zu setzen.
Ich habe bei beiden Systemen Probleme festgestellt, das hat zur folge das ich die HSQL DB für meine Zwecke nicht nutzen kann. Daher muss ich wohl auf die Derby zurückgreifen.

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe nur eine relativ kleine Datenmenge von ca. 18000 inserts die es derziet zu bewältigen gibt.
Alleine um diese 18000 inserts aus einer ScriptDatei auszuführen benötigt die Derby DB viel viel Zeit!

Gibt es da Erfahrungen oder Probleme die bekannt sind!?
Eigentlich galt die Derby ja als recht performant, deshlab kann ich das nicht ganz verstehen.

Bitte umd Anregungen und Lösungen für das Problem

mfg


----------



## Lim_Dul (27. Okt 2008)

Wieviel Zeit ist viel Zeit?

Ohne Derby genauer zu kennen, hier mal ein paar generische Fragen:
- Commit nach jeder Zeile?
- Indexe auf der Tabelle vorhanden, die jedesmal aktualisiert werden?
- Wird evtl. für jedes Insert eine neue Datenbank-Verbindung aufgebaut?


----------



## OneAndZero (30. Okt 2008)

hi,

also ich habe den Test jetzt auch mal auf anderen Systemen laufen lassen, der Rechern an dem ich arbeite benötigt für 10000 inserts ca. 66Sekunden andere Rechner liegen zwischen 3 und 7 Sekunden!
Das ist für mich ein riesen Unterschied! Zudem das 10000 für meine Datenbank nicht viel ist!

Ich denke das Problem könnte in der Hardware liegen... zumindest finde ich keine andere erklärung.


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2008)

OneAndZero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke das Problem könnte in der Hardware liegen... zumindest finde ich keine andere erklärung.



aktiver Virenescanner?

ggf. die Datenbankdateien ausschliessen.

nur_so


----------



## AlArenal (1. Nov 2008)

OneAndZero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke das Problem könnte in der Hardware liegen... zumindest finde ich keine andere erklärung.



Wo hast du denn gesucht?


----------

